# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  تعال لينا وتعااااااااااااال

## ابولين

*يا اخوانا عبركم وعبر المنبر نطالب الاخ شمشرة بالرحوع السريع للمنبر 00 الزول دا من ما خطب اخنفي وقلت مشاركاتة اكيد الزول دا ما براه 000 والسبب معروف لي انا لان المخطوبة هلالابية والظاهر انها ضبحت الكديسة من بدري 00:ZZWHIP:00 دايرين شمارات يا معاوية بصراحة ادمناها00
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار
الشعب يريد عودة الشمشار



الاسلام عليكم  شكرا لمروك ياراقي
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*  اعضاء مجلس العزابة بالمنبر يطالبون بالقبض علي الداقس الشمشار واحالته الي محكمة مولانا عجبكو للبت في القضيه 
   علي جميع اعضاء المنبر البحث علي المزكور اعلاة وتسليمه لجهة الاختصاص في اقرب بوست عزابة ..
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 اعضاء مجلس العزابة بالمنبر يطالبون بالقبض علي الداقس الشمشار واحالته الي محكمة مولانا عجبكو للبت في القضيه 
علي جميع اعضاء المنبر البحث علي المزكور اعلاة وتسليمه لجهة الاختصاص في اقرب بوست عزابة ..



 الانيق مناوي  السلام عليكم شكرا لمرورك الانيق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاهاهاهاهاهاها
و الله يا ابو لين الزول كويس و حايم في الفيس بوك امس قبضتوا هاهاهاهاها بس سحبنا منه بطاقة العزابه
ارجع يا معاوية
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هاهاهاهاهاهاها
و الله يا ابو لين الزول كويس و حايم في الفيس بوك امس قبضتوا هاهاهاهاها بس سحبنا منه بطاقة العزابه
ارجع يا معاوية



 يا عجبكو انت ما عارف الحكاية اخونا عايش فلم هندي ومامور بعدم الدخول لاون لاين 000 نهي منبر كهي فيس بوك دنية زندقي 000ههههه هااااي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت عارف ياابولين انا خايف الهلالابيه دي ذي ماقلت ضبحت الكديسه 
والله ياالشمشار بالغت خزلتني انا القلت تخليها تقلب ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انت عارف ياابولين انا خايف الهلالابيه دي ذي ماقلت ضبحت الكديسه 
والله ياالشمشار بالغت خزلتني انا القلت تخليها تقلب ههههههههه



صباح الخير بالليل يا ود دياب00 اخونا طلع شمار في مرقة 00هههههه
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*أتشمر يا شمشار واتحزم وارجع
بي شماراتك البلد كلها شمارات
اليومين ديل
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

أتشمر يا شمشار واتحزم وارجع
بي شماراتك البلد كلها شمارات
اليومين ديل



 سو ياسو شمشارنا منعوا والجماعة هرشوا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

أتشمر يا شمشار واتحزم وارجع
بي شماراتك البلد كلها شمارات
اليومين ديل



المولد ما يفوتك
 
*

----------

